# New to Indian Fantails



## Vladik (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey, i am soon gonna get some indian fan tails. I looked around the internet and could not find any good sources on how to take care of them and how to set up a loft for them. I will be building a new loft for them with a aviary. The loft will be 5' 7'. Im not gonna keep a lot of them. I have some questions, do they have a specific diet? And about how high can they fly? Should i place the nest boxes close to the ground? and how close?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Vladik said:


> Hey, i am soon gonna get some indian fan tails. I looked around the internet and could not find any good sources on how to take care of them and how to set up a loft for them. I will be building a new loft for them with a aviary. The loft will be 5' 7'. Im not gonna keep a lot of them. I have some questions, do they have a specific diet? And about how high can they fly? Should i place the nest boxes close to the ground? and how close?


the nest boxes can be 3 or 4 foot from the floor. they are not real good flyers. they eat the same as other pigens eat..a good grain mix for pigeons.they need pigeon grit( I like the red) and crushed oyster shell for you're hens and cocks feeding babies, esp that is if you plan on letting them hatch eggs. you will want to get fake eggs, when not letting them hatch eggs, which is most part of the year.. three rounds of babies in one year is enough IMO. or use the fake eggs year round.. you just take their real ones and replace with fake ones for the pair to sit. make sure they know the water fount by dipping their beaks in it when you get them...some don't recognize another water fount and need to be shown. If feeding an all grain diet, I like to add vitamin/mineral suppliment to the water a few times a week..one with calcium.


----------

